# When do stripers arrive?



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

When does the migration start in the bay? When is the best time to fish there, and are you even allowed to fish the bay? I think I remember times of the year that you were not allowed to fidh the bay? I was hoping to come doen in March with my boat,,, strickly C&R of course.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

The Stripers are at OBX, check TW's Bait and Tackle fishing reports, they gettin some bigun's.


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

OH I know, I was there a month ago, and caught a lot of fish,,, i released everyone bu the way, I was just wondering when they were getting to Cheasapeake Bay so I could come there


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

stripers are usually off cape henry in late febuary,,any where from 1 mile to 3 miles out..i've found them there the last 2 years..:fishing:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

They have caught them every night this week on the incoming tide @ the hrbt. C&R only. Search the edge of the light line and you will see them. Fishcrazy.info has all the latest on whats going on over there nightly. Thanks. Capt Blake


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Here in MD the cows show up in late April


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

There have been some caught at the CBBT Highrise the past several days......


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Won't be long before they come to MD then


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*They are here...*

They have started to enter the rivers. Picked up several last thursday in the Lower James.

I think the spawning run is early this year...

Let's hope the shad are too.

FW


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

That would be great,,,


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

what rivers in VA, or Maryland?


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

if the warm weather keeps up, will they be in earlier?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

just watch the water temps in the bay and as the bay warms so will the bite! This method has never failed me!


----------

